

IntroLearn – free ranked educational resources - bane
http://introlearn.com/

======
ivan_ah
Very cool.

Please consider adding the free PDF tutorials I've made to the db:

[http://minireference.com/static/tutorials/mech_in_7_pages.pd...](http://minireference.com/static/tutorials/mech_in_7_pages.pdf)

[http://minireference.com/static/tutorials/linear_algebra_in_...](http://minireference.com/static/tutorials/linear_algebra_in_4_pages.pdf)
(another good one, not by me:
[http://www.cns.nyu.edu/~eero/NOTES/geomLinAlg.pdf](http://www.cns.nyu.edu/~eero/NOTES/geomLinAlg.pdf)
)

[http://minireference.com/static/tutorials/sympy_tutorial.pdf](http://minireference.com/static/tutorials/sympy_tutorial.pdf)

------
DKnoll
Shouldn't Psychology be categorised as a science, rather than other?

Relevant XKCD: [https://xkcd.com/435/](https://xkcd.com/435/)

